# Dump / Mini skid steer trailer



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Wanting to get everyone’s opinion on a new dump trailer. I currently have a 12’ that works for almost everything I do. 

The problem I run into is I also use it to move around my mini skid steer and run into the problem of the trailer being half full and needing to move the machine. Then I have to make an extra trip to the landfill that is a 40min drive each way plus unloading. 

I was tossing around the idea of getting a 16’ trailer and putting a 12’ dump on the back end so I have 4’ on the front for the machine. This would also let me make some permanent mounts for auger bits and possibly a rack for my second bucket and auger drive. 

My concerns are load balance and tongue weight. Machine is ~1400 lbs plus attachments. Would I need to move to a goose neck. 

Thanks


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm guessing you should have a gooseneck, I just looked up the tounge weight rating on a class V hitch, and looks like they're only good for 12-1700 lbs, depending if it's set up for weight distributing or not.

https://www.drawtite-hitches.com/learning_center/general-towing-classes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

definitely get a gooseneck 
once you pull one vs bumper mount you will not want to go back
I like the idea of that trailer set up, sounds like it would be really handy for what your trying to do
what are you pulling it with?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I would be pulling it with my F250 gasser. 

I considered getting a dually flat deck truck instead but we use the truck for family stuff also so it would have been a pain for that.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Are you looking for Something like this? But with the ability to hold a machine on the front?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Are you looking for Something like this? But with the ability to hold a machine on the front?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one like that, and I thought I knew everything. :laughing:

That's pretty neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Never seen one like that, and I thought I knew everything. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty neat. :thumbsup:




I saw that type of dump trailer when I was looking to purchase a dumptrailer for myself, i think its a newer concept and i would assume that’s perfect for landscapers that do lawn maintenance type stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Are you looking for Something like this? But with the ability to hold a machine on the front?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s exactly what I was thinking just a shorter area on the front to keep the overall length down.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking just a shorter area on the front to keep the overall length down.




The issue i see with your plan is even with heavy duty ramps side loading a heavy piece of equipment like you plan on using would be hard to keep the opposite side from popping up in the air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Windycity said:


> The issue i see with your plan is even with heavy duty ramps side loading a heavy piece of equipment like you plan on using would be hard to keep the opposite side from popping up in the air
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flip down jack.

Just like on an equipment hauler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yea jacks would definitely be needed!! 


Fyi the type of trailer I posted above is called a hybrid dump trailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Here’s a better picture of what I’m after. This ones a pintel hitch so the tough weight must be getting up there. 

My machine is a little for compact than the bobcat version so it would fit with more room. 

Wondering if a driver side ramp would be better.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

So I have been looking more into building this trailer but can find a lot of used trailers that are gooseneck and not deck over. 

I found one that was a stock trailer that has had the sides and roof removed. Not sure if that would compromise the strength of the trailer or if the frame would remain the same between a flat deck and stock trailer.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I finally found the trailer for this project. 










Was sitting on a property that was for sale on the side of the highway. Got in contact with the property owner and he said he wanted it gone so it would be easier to sell the property. 

$650 and it has a clean registration 

Bit longer than I was hoping for at 20ft but it will still work perfect. Not comes the challenge of mounting my current dump trailer box to it. 

Has dam near new tires and rims too


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I'd think about getting a small dump truck and just use a flatbed trailer. Any combo dump trailer / flatbed isn't going to be a very good flatbed or a very good dump trailer.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> I'd think about getting a small dump truck and just use a flatbed trailer. Any combo dump trailer / flatbed isn't going to be a very good flatbed or a very good dump trailer.



I don’t have e a need for a dump trailer and that wouldn’t be great to hand load garbage into. 

The problem this is solving is a place to store my extra attachments without having to unload them all the time and also letting me demo a deck into the dump box and then put in new concrete piles with the machine and take it all home and the end of the day. It will also let me have a half empty dump trailer and not have to go to the landfill which is a 2hour round trip to use my machine. 

This is my machine


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up the trailer this morning. First order of business is getting a new jack this one just sucks


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Wanted to get input on the dump bed move. I have a front Telescopic cylinder that I can either cut the old mount off the old trailer or by a new H mount for $200. Same goes with the dump hinges buy new or reuse. Is it worth reusing stuff or should I just but the weld on ready parts?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Well things progressed today. Cut the dump bed off the trailer and sacrificed the back hinge because they are only $100 a pair and mine where getting worn out. 

Took it over to a friends tonight and moved the bed onto the new trailer. After seeing it on the trailer I decided to shorten the trailer 2’so the dump load is center on the axle. Still gives me 6’ of deck and a 18’ total trailer minus the gooseneck. More what I was originally wanting for length anyway.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Started cutting up the frame today while my kids napped. Nice to have a few days of delay on my butcher shop job as I can work on this.


----------

